# help



## big_b78 (Jun 18, 2007)

i am new to lure fishign n i was wonderin what wud be the best bet for me i dont have much money n right now i hav a 10ft 6 in tica 2-8oz n penn 7500 i was wonderin what wud be the best rod n reel for me to get or cud i use wut i have n what lures do u lik the best n at what times and line

rod-
reel-
lureday-
lurenight-
line-


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

rod-6 1/2 to 7 1/2 ft rods 
reel-abu garcia 5500 or 6000 
lureday-bucktails,spoons,stingsilvers
lurenight-spoons,bucktails,spin bait 
line-12lb to 17lb test

Jaron


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*need more info*

1-What species are you targeting?

2-Where are you fishing? jetties, piers, beach

3-Structure or no structure?

4-Time of day?

5-Water clarity and tides?

I primarily fish with lures. Almost 90% of the time.
Rule of thumb that I use is this:

Rod: 7 to 9 ft

Reel: If cost is a problem then , tica, penn, okuma will work. 

Lureday- depending on the answers to those questions, 

metal-like hopkins, croc spoons, little cleos and kastmasters. 

lures-bombers, top water plugs, 
bomber, yo-zuri, mirro lure, creek chub, atoms, striper swiper etc. Bright colors with flash. 

Lure night- same as lure day but the darker colors, black, green, blue, purple. The noisier the better.

Line-14-17lb test mono or 10-20lb braid.

Hope this helps.


----------



## big_b78 (Jun 18, 2007)

im goin for stripers of the beach at ibsp


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well then*

just follow what's there and you should do fine.


----------

